# Guided trip for a beginner



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I'm very much still a beginner, but I have been thinking a lot lately about booking a trip with capt Baz (or another reputable FF guide in the area). My question is whether this is a worthwhile endeavor or if it will just be total frustration for me and the guide. I figure it would be good learning experience, but, then again, I've never been on a guided trip so who knows. Thoughts? Any other guide recommendations?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Baz will be a great person to take you on a learning trip. You can learn in one day with him what it would take you months to learn on your own.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

That's exactly what I was hoping for. I just didn't want to book a trip and have the guide get frustrated at my ability, or lack thereof, whatever the case may be.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I would definitely hire a guide. That's the first thing I did when I moved here.I still do now and then.

I would wait a month or so, you can certainly catch fish now, but more and different fish show up as it warms.

Jim


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

jim t said:


> I would definitely hire a guide. That's the first thing I did when I moved here.I still do now and then.
> 
> I would wait a month or so, you can certainly catch fish now, but more and different fish show up as it warms.
> 
> Jim


Thanks! I've emailed capt Baz, so we'll see what he has to say. I'm thinking maybe something around the end of next month or the beginning of may.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Most people that use a guide aren't that experienced, the guides are used to that. Also great when fishing a new area.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This should help leap-frog your technique. Be a sponge and ask for any criticism he can offer


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wish it wasn't so expensive to get on a charter boat  i know It's expensive to run a boat, crew, and business but I guess that's why locals who are used to fishing on there own for the price of gear and bait only don't pay for charters. It would just be nice to catch a big amberjack or grouper/snapper which i don't have access to without a boat


----------



## karculeo (Mar 28, 2010)

Baz is one of the best guides I have ever fished with! He is patient, polite and a great teacher. It will take years off your learning curve. We have always caught fish, he knows where they are and where they are going to be. Per being a beginner, you might want to take some casting lessons to learn to double haul if you don't already know how to. Saltwater fly fishing tends to demand longer casts and most days dealing with wind. By having your casting down, you and Baz can focus on fishing and tweaking your casting, fly fishing techniques, etc... instead of your fishing trip turning into a casting lesson.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Hear nothing but good about him. My son talks good of him. That says alot.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

karculeo said:


> Baz is one of the best guides I have ever fished with! He is patient, polite and a great teacher. It will take years off your learning curve. We have always caught fish, he knows where they are and where they are going to be. Per being a beginner, you might want to take some casting lessons to learn to double haul if you don't already know how to. Saltwater fly fishing tends to demand longer casts and most days dealing with wind. By having your casting down, you and Baz can focus on fishing and tweaking your casting, fly fishing techniques, etc... instead of your fishing trip turning into a casting lesson.


Thanks for the reply! I heard back from him last night and I think I may have downplayed my ability a bit in my first email to him. He recommended that a person be able to cast 50' before chartering a trip, which I can do. I've stood waist deep in the surf and wind and worked on the double haul til my arm couldn't throw anymore several times this year. While it's far from perfect, I can use it with some consistency. I think I may go ahead and book a trip a couple of months out and put in some good practice time between now and then. :thumbup:

I would definitely like to check out the casting instruction from the local club, as well. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Baz write a column every month in our newsletter for our Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida. He also participates in our annual spring fly fishing class. And he can find the fish!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Blueheron said:


> Baz write a column every month in our newsletter for our Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida. He also participates in our annual spring fly fishing class. And he can find the fish!


Thanks for this. I read through several of the newsletters, and his columns are good. I've got my membership application ready to mail out next week!


----------

